# Bee equipment for sale



## AverageJo

I found this on Craigslist. If you're around Kirkwood, Illinois, it might be worth the trip. I don't know the seller and they're too far away from me to make the trip worthwhile, but thought I'd pass it on.

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/grd/2789961674.html


----------



## ChristopherReed

The didnt say if it was used or not, but I will go off the asumption that it is. If you buy used equipment, you are putting whole apiary in jepordy. American Foul Brood is easily transfered this way. Do not buy used equipment, and in some states it is illegal.


----------



## alleyyooper

I really don't know if people tell you not to buy use equipment because they want it. Or if they are afraid they won't make a sale of new equipment.

How ever care should be taken all hive and honey super bodies should be scraped of all wax and proplis then scorched with a torch do the corners and the edges as well. Frames should have all wax removed and scraped clean (remove the wedge bar) then placed in a bleach sulation of 4 parts water to 1 part bleach for at least 3 days, after the 3 days remove them and rince with clear clean water and allow to dry. Intercovers and outer covers should be scorched or soaked in bleach sulation if you have a vessel big enough to hold them. goes with out saying stuff like hive tools, uncapping knifes, capping scratchers and extractors should all be cleaned with a bleach solation too. I have bought well over two hundred hive bodies and honey supers used and never had a problem due to that other than a Dewalt belt sander stoped woorking after sanding some paint off some early hives. The Porter Cable has sanded many more that the Dewalt ever did and is still going strong.


I bought 96 deeps and 187 medium honey supers with frames and some had new frames with foundation for $2.00 at an auction sale. A two frame SS hand crank extractor sold for $210.00 at the same sale.

If you are buying used equipment with live bees in them, inspect the bees closely to make sure they are healthy bees.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

One load Of the three and two trailer loads of used equipment I bought at another auction sale for $5.00.




























 Al


----------



## AverageJo

Thanks, Al. I knew you'd posted about buying used equipment, but this is a nice refresher. The guy who's selling these has already cleaned them of the wax, propolis and scorched/bleached everything. He's a beekeeper himself and is just reducing inventory. I'm thinking he's just a bit high yet for me to make a 3 hour drive to get a few boxes and thought someone else might be closer and could take advantage of it.


----------



## ChristopherReed

alleyyooper said:


> i really don't know if people tell you not to buy use equipment because they want it. Or if they are afraid they won't make a sale of new equipment.
> 
> 
> If you are buying used equipment with live bees in them, inspect the bees closely to make sure they are healthy bees.
> 
> :d al


deleted:


----------



## ChristopherReed

BTW, scorching and bleaching will not remove all of AFB, WILL NOT!, the only thing proven to kill it all is a 30 boil in lye water. And one scale is enough to contaminate all the hives in the US.

I am a local hive inspector, I get paid to inspect peoples hives. All Im going to say is, you are playing with fire buying used equipment. Once you see the first one of your hives, or have to burn down someone elses hive because of something like this, you'll figure it out.


----------

